# Problem with high pitch noises



## eyebone (Jun 22, 2010)

hej folks,

i am looking for a proper solution for bsd systems with latest processor generations(actually dual cores were affected already). i am talking about high pitch noises, a lot of people, including me, running into. i have recognized this on several models of ibm as well as on the latest dell series. well to describe the problem short: you can hear a high noise, which can increase if the processor has some work to do. it seems like this problem is connected to changing the cpu state. well to get some more description and solutions for linux check this out:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_high_pitch_noises#Change_the_processor_voltage

but as we are not on lunix here, i am looking for a proper solution or possible way with freebsd. currently i am thinking of different powerd configurations. 

anybody has some experience in this field, maybe even related to the high noises?

cheers,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12347


----------



## eyebone (Jun 27, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12347



seems like the same problem, sadly, the offered solutions are not working for me. i even have just 2 states. maybe because of the intel core technology, using core7 in the dell nb.


----------

